# Cowl I crochet last night fringed it today



## DragonQueenHHP (Dec 16, 2012)

it would look better on someone I hope
[attachment=0:18xxp31h]25517.jpg[/attachment:18xxp31h]


----------



## Hazel (Dec 16, 2012)

I think it looks great! I admire your patience. I wouldn't be able to sit still for so long.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice!!!  That's a whole lot of fringe makes my fingers tired!


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Dec 16, 2012)

6 feet of it 
If I did not have a ton to be done by the 23rd I would not have sit that long lol


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 16, 2012)

I hear you , I've been crocheting pot holders like crazy for 2 weeks.  But I'm done now so it's on to knitted dish cloths! :wink:


----------



## 2lilboots (Dec 17, 2012)

Very nice cowl.  Loving the colors and the fringe!


----------

